

Oprah + FREE = Blockbuster - cawel
http://www.longtail.com/the_long_tail/2008/02/oprah-free-bloc.html

======
cawel
As a commenter said on the longtail site: "Is it the 'free' effect or the
'Oprah' effect?". It seems clear to me that Oprah certainly gave a tribune for
the author. It would be interesting to see what proportion of the downloaders
watched the Oprah show on that day.

Regardless, according to the graph, that was quite successful!

